# HDMI or VGA female to USB female



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone make an adapter for that? I really need a USB port on the left side of my laptop. I have 3 on the right side. I have no use for the HDMI or VGA ports.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

So you want to convert a display port (HDMI/VGA) to USB so you can plug in USB devices like a mouse, keyboard, storage device, etc?

It doesn't work that way. What you CAN do, however, is buy a USB hub and connect it to an existing USB port. It will allow you to connect more USB devices, although potentially at a limited power (not an issue for most devices).


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Joeywhat said:


> So you want to convert a display port (HDMI/VGA) to USB so you can plug in USB devices like a mouse, keyboard, storage device, etc?
> 
> It doesn't work that way. What you CAN do, however, is buy a USB hub and connect it to an existing USB port. It will allow you to connect more USB devices, although potentially at a limited power (not an issue for most devices).


On the wrong side to be practical. Where my laptop sits, I would have to run an extension to the other side. I have a multi port. You can buy an adapter that converts USB to VGA. They make adapters to convert a VGA to a male USB,


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

rusty baker said:


> Joeywhat said:
> 
> 
> > So you want to convert a display port (HDMI/VGA) to USB so you can plug in USB devices like a mouse, keyboard, storage device, etc?
> ...


Yes, and those are for connecting monitors to USB ports. If you have a serial port on the right side (will look similar to the VGA) you can get an adapter to convert that to USB, but it won't work for monitor connections on your laptop.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Joeywhat said:


> Yes, and those are for connecting monitors to USB ports. If you have a serial port on the right side (will look similar to the VGA) you can get an adapter to convert that to USB, but it won't work for monitor connections on your laptop.


I just want to plug the tablet I programmed as a police scanner into that side of the laptop.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

That display port won't act as a data port. You can buy the adapter and give it a try if you want, though. Unless there is a serial port there you're out of luck.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

They are HMDI and SATA ports. Got one of my kids to look who can see.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

rusty baker said:


> They are HMDI and SATA ports. Got one of my kids to look who can see.


Are you only trying to get sound from the police scanner into your laptop? Any other functionality you need? Getting audio/visual from one to the other via the HDMI is very possible. You can't transfer "plain data" like you could a straight USB connection, but transferring the audio is possible. You'll have to set it up properly but it should work. What are you doing with the scanner audio once it's on your laptop? Recording it? Playback only? It's helpful to know exactly (and thoroughly) what you're trying to accomplish with this. 

Does the tablet/scanner have an HDMI output? A lot of them do, or if it's a newer tablet it might have USB-C or thunderbolt outputs, which can connect to HDMI without any fuss.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Joeywhat said:


> Are you only trying to get sound from the police scanner into your laptop? Any other functionality you need? Getting audio/visual from one to the other via the HDMI is very possible. You can't transfer "plain data" like you could a straight USB connection, but transferring the audio is possible. You'll have to set it up properly but it should work. What are you doing with the scanner audio once it's on your laptop? Recording it? Playback only? It's helpful to know exactly (and thoroughly) what you're trying to accomplish with this.
> 
> Does the tablet/scanner have an HDMI output? A lot of them do, or if it's a newer tablet it might have USB-C or thunderbolt outputs, which can connect to HDMI without any fuss.


Just trying to hook the tablet via USB for power. There are no USB ports on the left side of my laptop. That is where I need the tablet. Just trying to keep from running a cable around my laptop.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

rusty baker said:


> Just trying to hook the tablet via USB for power. There are no USB ports on the left side of my laptop. That is where I need the tablet. Just trying to keep from running a cable around my laptop.


Could you use a USB power brick instead of trying to use your laptop?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

djlandkpl said:


> Could you use a USB power brick instead of trying to use your laptop?


The location of my setup just makes it easier to run it off the laptop. If i have to, I will run a cable around from the other side. I just hoped I could use one of the wasted ports.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't want to assume. Have you confirmed your laptop USB will charge your tablet. I have an older laptop and the USB port doesn't put out enough voltage to charge my iPad.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

djlandkpl said:


> Don't want to assume. Have you confirmed your laptop USB will charge your tablet. I have an older laptop and the USB port doesn't put out enough voltage to charge my iPad.


I have had it plugged into to it before, but had to change my setup.


----------

